# Hello - I'm new and feel powerless. ~



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello
Was told about this site from a friend . I am 38, my DH is 37. Trying for baby 4 yrs.I was initially diagnosed with polypoid hyperplasia 2 yrs ago and had 3 months of progesterone with no effect on reducing the thickness of the uterine wall. Had D +C but problem returned after 3 months. My gyne then referred us for ? IVF. Had a 6 month wait for an appointment with a specialist.  
In the last 4 months I have had another D+C, but scan 1 month later showed regrowth (same as pre D+C). My Dr tells me that the chances of implantation are reduced but I don't have any other info. 
Spermogram for my DH has not shown any problem but 3 post coital tests have shown 100% non mobile sperm.  I had 1 month of stimulation with Gonal F. I have had 2 months of no treatment as the Dr could not give me an earlier app. We are seeing the Dr this Friday with a view to ? Insemination ? IVF
I feel there is so much waiting and feel pretty powerless. Would like to hear from others.
Caline


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Caline
Just wrote you a really long reply and then managed to press a button and it all went.
Just really wanted to wish you luck for Friday, all the waiting for appointments (even when you get to hosp) is very frustrating.
We are in the middle of IUI (the insemination) and I have 7 days to go before I test.  We have tired Clommid so went regularly for internal scans and have had so many now that the insemination just seemed like routine!!  We have also tried alternative remedies to no avail.  Anyway this is a great place for support and to share stories and there are lots of ups and downs and highs and lows and this is a good place to put it all as sometimes the outside world don't know how to handle us.
Take lots of care and good luck and keep us posted
susie


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Caline

Just wanted to say welcome and we all know how you feel!  (Which makes a lovely change from all the people in everyday life who really don't!)  I've been visiting the site for ages and joined recently - very glad I did, it's been lovely chatting to like-minded people and finding out what each other are going through.

We've been ttc for 3 years, had a go at clomid, been to local hospital who didn't seem to know their **** from their elbow (dr even got a medical dictionary out at one of my appointments and said he might experiment and try me on a new drug - made a sharp exit!)  and am now awaiting first appointment at Liverpool women's hosp, where I'm assured they are much more knowledgable!

Let us know how you get on,
Wishing you lots of luck with your appointment,  
Clara xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi caline and welcome to the site 

I dont really know what advice to give u as the problems u are experiencing i have never come across before but it must be awful going through it all.

Good luck for friday and i really hope they can help u out and point u in the right direction.

This site is truly fantastic and will offer u lots of support and advice.

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Caline

I am sorry I have not heard of polypoid hyperplasia either  although I have tried looking it up!

I hope that by joining us here, and having support for your IVI or IVF attempts is an advantage

 for Fridays appointment let us know how you get on,
Which clinic will you be having the treatment at 
If you've got any questions just shout here
Wishing you lots of  &   


~Dizzi~


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

I have already posted my newbie introduction this week. I live abroad so was wondering if I keep my postings to the abroadies section 

Saw my Dr yesterday and will be having my 1st IUI mid Dec. Plan will be 3 IUI and then IVF. I am soooooooooo happy that there is a plan.     

Need to stop the   ciggies but having a really hard time 

Anyone know how to put in the cool ticker calender.



Lots of     and    

to you all.

Caline


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi caline 

The introductions board here is for yourself and anyone new to the site to come and say hello and introduce yourself so we can point u in the right direction.

By all means carry on posting in the abroadies section. There is also a novembers newbie thread going here in the introductions section so u are more than welcome to post in there as well.

Kate xx​


----------

